

Ask HN: Hacker/Startup Living Space in NYC? - qBoom

I'm hoping to find information about spaces geared towards this type of living. As a startup founder I'm trying find a place in the right location with the right community, but i'm also looking for a minimalist living situation that would allow me to keep most of my resources going towards my company. I'd live on a bunk in a room full of founders if it was available. Any ideas are much appreciated!
======
starter
What are you building?

